# AKC dog show codes???



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well I guess they mean

A = Absent (?)
BB = Best of Breed
OS = Opposite Sex
W = Winners
R = Reserve (?)
BV = Best of Verity
BW = Best of Winners
BVT = Best of Veteran 

G1 - 4 = Group placement.

Not sure about the 1's though or some of the others.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you Purple, does that mean a dog with W in it would be winners dog/bitch? I think the BBY is best of bred by, so did a dog with those codes get points on him?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Your welcome 

I would say the dog place Winners and G2 in Best Bred By Exhibitor so yeah I would say they have points now how many I'm not sure :lol:


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

That is AWSOME news!!!!!!!! Thank You!!!!!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

What dog were you looking at?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

"mine" the one that "she" took to her house told me she wanted to have her tested for LCP then would not give back..........VERY long story but my friend told me that the AKC would not allow you to change a dogs reg name anymore IF the dog has points on it, and well now looks like she does so "she" is stuck with the name! LOL sorry, my little but of laughter fro this situation keeps me from exploding about it lol. "She" did NONE of the work to get the dog in the coat condition and lead trained, stack trained ect to get her the points, "she" has not even finished the tests that were supposed to be done and she has had her since the end of March and now "she" is going to finish this pup to add to her breeding program even though it is VERY possible according to all the tests and symptoms so far that she has Bilateral LCP instead of spaying her like she should and adopting her to a good home. 

This is NOT what I believe should should be done I do not believe it is ethical because to me she is just placing anyone that purchases a pup from her at risk of having LCP brought into thier lines because "she" is not being responsible enough to do the right thing becasue she is kennel blind and get the sire and dam as well as all full siblings altered and take them OUT of her breeding program. Sorry had to vent a little, I try not to get angry about it, because of her illness, but D&%* it is is very hard. After investing everything I did into the 2 pups I got from her then to have 1 having FHO surgery Tue for LCP and have the other showing symptoms and some signs of it on xray.......grrrrrrrrrrr.... "let it blow over" I know.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I know how if feels to be stiffed by some one you considered a mentor but at least you know it will never happen again! Its a mistake you only make once. I have figured out that if you want to do anything right do it your self. I read anything I can get my hands on about Poodles (dogs in general) so if I ever find a mentor I will have some idea of what I want.

Good luck and don't worry it happens to the best of us.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you, I try to keep it from running my thoughts all the time but sometimes, I just feel the need to blow. How long have you been showing/breeding?


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I've had Poodles all my life but with in the last couple of years I have been getting more into them as show dogs. I have watched dog shows since I was little and have always wanted to show. But my lesson I learned was with rabbits. I started when I was 13 in 4-H with them and the people that were suppose to be out leaders ended up being kicked out. So by the time I was 15 I was the Junior leader & had a very nice line of Mini Lops. I bred and shown rabbits for almost 10 years. I no longer have them as I now have my show Poodle, who I don;t even know if I'll show lol!


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL! You know what, my friend Amber who shows standards and borzoi started with rabbits as well!!!! Must be like the "gate way drug" for showing poodles LMAO!!!!!!


----------

